

Clown elected to Brazilian Congress - sz
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5imrl_6qHwYFdPbsqDwBRIX7pD4tA?docId=CNG.9169ad9303e8b3a2ca9470b5e05e2e20.b81

======
jdale27
This is news? There's a few hundred clowns in the U.S. congress...

~~~
aphistic
At least this one is being honest about what he is!

